# Slug shot gun questions.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Looking to buy a used rifled slug gun, or a hasting barrel for my Itchia 37.

I have a chance to buy a savage 210. what are they like? as accrite as the rifles? How is the trigger light or heavy? 
Are they adjustable?

 Al


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The most accurate slug guns I've found are the single shot H&R. They're good to about 150 off the shelf if you practice. Only downside is single shot, if thats a down side for you. Its not an issue for me as you should only need one shot. And they're really affordable too. I may be getting rid of my mossberg for one if I ever pick up gun hunting again.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry H&R doesn't fit in the questions as I haven't seen a used one for sale.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

A new H&R isn't that expensive. The downfall is they don't seem to like the fast shooting slugs.

I think the 210 Savage is the bolt action. Yes they seem to be decent, don't know about trigger.

Go buy a 870 with slug barrel, they aren't that bad either


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The back yard money tree isn't doing so outo good. I think the price of oil has effected it to the point fertlizer is to expencive to use on it for the amount of return.

*Looking to buy a used rifled slug gun localy*.

Yes the Savage 210 is the bolt action one.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't know the price of the USED gun your looking at, and I totally understand financial issues we all have them.

What we are all trying to say is, that your used gun probably isn't any or very much less than one of the new ones we are suggesting.

I know someone that has a Savage bolt action slug gun and loves it. Holds 2 shells in clip, 1 in chamber


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Al, whats the price of the one you're looking at? The H&R has really dropped in price. I believe they were going for 250 at one point. Add on another 100 for a decent scope and they're about the best shooting gun for the money. I haven't looked at the prices lately.

I hear ya on the money issue though. Long time until you can use it next year though.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The hastings barrel is a bit over $300.00 for the model 37. I have several scope choices on the shelf for that. A luppy 3x9, a Bushnell 2.5x7 dusk to dawn and a simmons 3x9.

The 210 is $350.00 with a buttler creek anti slip sling, a simmons 2.5x10 scope I think the whitetail model.

Today is the last day of the normal firearm season here. Muzzle loader season starts Friday till the 13th. Then the private property doe season starts till Jan 1st. Need a prvate property tax code to hunt that one.

So with the 210 still out there and the economey what it is and the seasons being about over I thinK I can offer $300.00 and get it.

 Al


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, thats right, you're in Mich. My gun season back home hasn't even started yet. It'll kick off next monday.


----------



## rosssmith46 (Feb 12, 2010)

On a slightly different subject, does any one know where I can get a rifled SCREW IN choke for a .410 as I am trying to develop a .410 single barrel parradox style gun. this will take .410 slug hunting to a different level regarding slug weights. although the velocity is quite a bit lower , in the 3 " mag slugs of up to 300 gn can be used though only at standard shot velocities a .410 slug of between 210 and 250 gn should be ok at up to 1350 fps given the correct powder making the little gun quite capable at 125 yards of taking small to medium game. I am an australian so this means for me kangaroo, goats and the smaller wild pigs. this has been a 7 year study and experiment for me the balistics work and presures are very good - just need the choke now.


----------

